# help, opinions needed



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

for the last 3 days my 2 rbp in my 90g tank have been acting unusual, I've had them for 7 years or more now and I've never seen the likes of what they have been doing before, just wish I would have gotten a pic of them doing it.

they have both been on the right side of the tank in the low spot digging/blowing in the sand in a circle, usually both of them at the same time, like they're chasing each other in a circle while blowing sand, they have both also been very dark colored lately for most of every day.

today when I came home from work they acted like I interrupted something and they both went to the glass nearest me and kinda looked at me like I needed to stay away, so I covered the front and sides with towels that I draped from the top. I've looked in on them a few times since and they're both in the low spot on the right side of the tank, usually they keep themselves apart and hang out on opposite sides of the tank.

they have also been getting close to each other with heads and tails opposite and kinda slapping their body/tails together.

is this good? should I do anything or just let them be?

tank temp is about 84*F, pH 7.2, ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 40, haven't tested hardness for a while but it's usually around 3-4*.

tank has an emp400 and HOTmag250, and I have a DIY CO2 setup that goes to the canister intake and I have a small reactor on the output of the canister on the opposite end of the tank.

sorry for the blurry pics, they weren't sittin still at all when I was taking them.

what do you all think? 
(these 2 are the ones that killed off all the others (8-10) that they were with and that I put with them, but they barely ever even nip each other)


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ihavebigpiranha said:


> they have both been on the right side of the tank in the low spot digging/blowing in the sand*sounds like digging a nest* in a circle, usually both of them at the same time, like they're chasing each other in a circle while blowing sand, they have both also been very dark colored *sounds liek breedign colours*lately for most of every day.


Sounds like breedign behaviour. Any changes lately that could of triggered it


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

I added some more sand and made a little rock depression in the middle of the tank, but as far as water conditions I started using CO2 and my plants blew up. they really like the rug of plants on top for sure, but now they have a huge pit blown out but I haven't seen eggs yet.

Been gone a couple weeks since I split with my new ex and til she gets out I only see my fish every other day or so when I have time to go check on them, sucks.


----------



## Cal68 (Mar 23, 2007)

nice...i have a 90 gallon myself and was thinking about selling it cause of it being not long enough... im having second thoughts. only prob is that you and i both only have 2 piranhas and not much for them to choose their mate


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

It sounds like mating behavior. Did you ever see any eggs?


----------

